# Cavaliers still interested in acquiring Jamal Crawford



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TE for Crawford.

Who is a better player, Crawford or JR?

http://www.fearthesword.com/2015/8/...-still-interested-in-acquiring-jamal-crawford


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Who is a better player, Crawford or JR?


Crawford by a nose.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Not a good sign for Earl The Third. I'd love to see him wind up having to take the taxpayer MLE from some team that shrugs and brings him off the bench.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Both of them won the best bench award. I think JR is better.

Clippers need to trade Crawford for a wing defender.


----------



## infinycal (Jan 30, 2016)

yeah? Crawford by a nose.


----------

